# What are these?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

any ideas?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i have no idea the one at bottom same one? looks like arhom or serra in genearl those other ones







i dont know frank?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

~Dj


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Top pacu????????? Bottom obviously some kind of piranha. Just guessing though I have no idea


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I was thinking the top ones were Rhoms, and I assumed the bottom one was the same, and the red eyes also made me think Rhom


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think the close-up pic is a rhom, but the ones in the top picture are a bit odd: their tail fins are unusually large (almost pacu-like, if you ask me...) and their lower jaws don't seem to be that powerful, but their overall appearance still is more piranha-like...

My wild, uneducated guess for the top picture would be Dentics...
Just compare it with this pic from Frank's site:








Look pretty similar to me...









btw: I love that first pic - just imagine having that as your tank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There are 2 species similar in appearance, P. denticulata (as mentioned by Judazz) and Pristobrycon striolatus which exhibits similar body pattern depending on locality.

I would think your upper fishes are likely Pygopristis denticulata. As for the head shot of the other fish.........hard to say what it is.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> My wild, uneducated guess for the top picture would be Dentics...


 Nice call on that one Juda.

~Dj


----------

